# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Những nhà hàng Thái ngon, rẻ ở Singapore

## hantt.163

*Chuyến thăm  'Vùng đất của những nụ cười' Thái Lan có quá nhiều thứ để khám phá và  các ấy cần một bản hướng dẫn nhanh cho công cuộc thưởng thức ẩm thực.*


 		Và nếu chót mê mẩn ẩm thực Thái  mà bạn không có dịp tới thăm đất nước này, trong khi lại lựa chọn  Singapore, các ấy cũng có thể tìm đến một số tiệm ăn Thái cực kỳ nổi  tiếng ở quốc đảo Sư tử.  Chúng mình cùng điểm danh một số nhà hàng theo  tiêu chí “ngon bổ rẻ” mà teen không thể thờ ơ ở Singapore nhé.



 

*Diandin Leluk*


 Địa chỉ: 01-67 khu Golden Mile Complex, đường 5001 Beach Road.

 Ban đầu, cửa hàng này chỉ là một xe  bán đồ ăn lưu động, chủ yếu phục vụ cho công nhân xây dựng trong những  năm 1980. Sau đó, Diandin Leluk đã tìm được địa điểm cố định, xen lẫn  cùng nhiều quầy hàng tạp phẩm dưới tầm hầm của khu thương mại Golden  Mile Complex, địa danh được gọi là “Thái Lan thu nhỏ”.



 
 Nhà hàng Diandin Leluk vẫn giữ nguyên  những món ăn đậm chất Bangkok với hương vị ngon tuyệt, mà giá cả rất  phải chăng. Ví như một bát canh hải sản cỡ lớn, kiểu tom yum chỉ khoảng  10 USD (tương đương 210K), được ăn kèm với rất nhiều rau xanh, ớt đỏ,  trong khi món salad đu đủ và xoài độc đáo giá 5 USD (khoảng 105K).


 
 Trong thực đơn của Diandin Leluk, các  ấy đừng quên món lab moo (giá 8 USD - khoảng 170K), một loại salad thịt  lợn siêu cay, đặc sản vùng Đông Bắc Thái Lan, bao gồm thịt, lòng, gan và  bì lợn, xốt cùng chanh, lá bạc hà, ớt. Lab moo ăn kèm với cơm trắng.

 Ngoài ra, món nam prik kapi với pla  thu (10USD - khoảng 210K) cũng rất tuyệt vời, một loại rau trộn thập cẩm  như rau cải hoa, rau trứng Thái Lan, đậu đũa cùng với cá thu chiên và  tôm xốt ớt.


*Gold Food Thai*


 Địa chỉ: 01-14 Sunshine Plaza, 91 đường Bencoolen.

 Nhà hàng với có hai tông màu xanh lá  và vàng nổi bật này quả là địa điểm “vàng”, ít nhất thì cho một số người  nước ngoài sống trên căn hộ ở Sunshine Plaza và rất nhiều sinh viên  trường NAFA gần đó tới ăn tối. Thật không uổng công tìm đến nhà hàng này  để thưởng thức món Thái.


 
 Điểm thú vị nhất của Gold Food chính  là những món ăn Thái Lan nhưng có chút ảnh hưởng từ văn hóa ẩm thực  Trung Quốc. Có thể kể tới như rad na được nấu bằng loại chảo lớn wok  hei. Tuy nhiên, kiểu Thái truyền thống dường như vẫn được ưa chuộn hơn  cả - rad na là món thịt lợn chạo với lá húng quế và ớt, được tặng kèm  một quả trứng (giá từ 5 tới 15 USD khoảng 100 - 300K).



 
 Ngoài ra, món thịt lợn hay bò nướng  phục vụ với tương ớt (giá 8-15 USD khoảng 160 - 300K) trông cực kỳ đẹp  mặt nhờ kiểu nướng hun khói đặc biệt. Nếu bạn thích thử thách, có thể  gọi món salad đu đủ cay (5USD) trộn cùng cà rốt, lạc và nước tương. Cuối  cùng là nhâm nhi tách trà đá kiểu Thái (1,4 USD khoảng 30K), gồm sữa,  đường với độ ngọt vừa phải.

*Jai Thai*



 Địa điểm: 01-01 tòa nhà An Chuan, số 27 đường Purvis.

 Cửa hàng Jai Thai được xem là có giá  thành so với chất lượng tuyệt vời hơn cả. Một bữa no nê tại Jai Thai chỉ  tốn của bạn chưa đầy 10 USD (khoảng 210K), có thể bao gồm canh tom yum  với mỳ, cơm trắng, lựa chọn nước uống chanh, trà tranh đá, cà phê, trà  hoặc trà Trung Quốc (chỉ 6-8 USD khoảng 120-160K).


 
 Đặc biệt, tom yum ở Jai Thai nấu rất  khéo, độ cay và vị lá chanh rất hài hòa. Set ăn cà ri cũng có giá tương  đương, nhưng đặc biệt ấn tượng với nước xốt. Cơm dứa khoảng 8,8 USD bao  gồm nem, thịt gà cà ri, cá cuộn chiên với tương ớt.


 
*Joe’s Kitchen*



 Địa điểm: 125 Bukit Merah Lane.

 Joe, một cựu bếp trưởng của nhà hàng  Parkway Thai lừng danh trong vòng 6 năm, đã mở quán ăn riêng ngay cạnh  một tòa nhà cũ ở Bukit Meral. Joe’s Kitchen chủ yếu phục vụ các món ăn  theo đặc trưng vùng trung tâm Thái Lan.



 
 Bắt đầu với món khai vị, bánh tôm  Thái, (2,3 USD khoảng 60K) phủ bột bánh mỳ, tôm tươi được thái nhỏ, đều  đặn và khi ăn tạo cảm giác dai dai. Món canh tom yum (giá từ 5-12,9 USD  khoảng 100-250K) đặc biệt cay nồng, ăn chung với nấm rơm, trong khi gà  cà ri khô (giá từ 10-20 USD khoảng 200-400K ) không kém vị cay, phục vụ  kèm cơm trắng.


 
 Cơm chiên tôm với trứng ốp la lại có  vị béo ngậy đặc biệt nhờ công thức chế biến có thêm nước cốt dừa và một  vài miếng xoài. Giá một đĩa cơm chiên từ 6 - 12USD khoảng 120-250K.

*Nakhon Kitchen*



 Địa điểm: 136 Bedok North Ave.

 Cảnh tượng xếp hàng ở Nakhon Kitchen  đã trở nên quá quen thuộc, nhưng thứ bạn nhận lại được cũng rất xứng  đáng. Trong khuôn viên cửa hàng hoàn toàn không có máy lạnh, món tom yum  đặc trưng chỉ có giá 6 USD khoảng 120K với ba lựa chọn, cay vừa, cay và  nước cốt dừa. Bữa ăn đã trở nên hoàn hảo với một đĩa thịt gà không  xương chiên vàng, có giá 4 USD khoảng 80K và đĩa nộm kiểu thái (5USD  khoảng 100K).


 
 Món Thái lạ nhất của Nakhon Kitchen là  cà ri dứa với trai (8USD khoảng 160K) - thịt trai nấu chung với nước  cốt dừa cay. Tuy nhiên, thưởng thức món cay trong một nhà hàng không có  quạt quả là khổ ải. Bên cạnh đó, nhà hàng còn phục vụ nhiều món hải sản  khác nhau.


Theo: Ione 		

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lunas2

Toan` món có màu chủ đạo là vàng thế nhỉ

----------


## andynguyen

Cảm ơn những thông tin Nhà Hàng này. Sang đó lại có thêm một số lựa chọn rồi

----------

